# Mooncup or softcup to aid conception



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone had any success using a mooncup or softcup to aid conception?
Thanks


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I use a mooncup for my periods but had no idea that it might be able to aid conception.  Can you explain more about how it's thought to work?


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Hi,

I haven't used one but I have read about a lot of other people who have and have had success with it.

I think the idea is that if you put on in after sex it helps to keep the sperm close to the cervix, meaning that there is more chance of conception, especially if a lot of sperm normally leaks out after sex.

Like I said I have no personal experience of them, but know of people who have used them and have had success.xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

I haven't used them but if your OH is deep inside you and doesn't pull out straight away and then you lie on your back for about 20 minutes afterwards thats about all you need to do. Any sperm that haven't made it through your cervix by then will not be viable so whats the point of keeping them in you any longer?


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks


I thought I'd give anything a try!


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dilly kiterflyer is right  as my leak out the night before and tomorrow I will be high then peak so after we bd  I put my pillow under mybottom and hip to make it stay there and it only leak out when the sperm are not good.
I know what you mean to try anything  even basting  lol and let us all know how it goes.
Becky7 xx


----------

